# Selling off the Demo Fleet + 20% off everything



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Colorado Kayak Supply will be selling most of the demo fleet this weekend in our end of summer storewide sale. Everything in stock will be 20% off.

We'll also be having a big gearswap, so bring your old boat and trade it in for a new one. 

The sale starts Friday August 7th and goes until Sunday August 9th.

For more info, click here.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

This just in: We will be selling ALL demos, including rafts, playboats, creek boats, AT/Werner Paddles, Duckies, Wetsuits, Booties, Helmets, and PFDs. Come get it!


----------

